# First Post



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone trying to stick one tonight.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:Flipbird I want to be the first to flip everybody off on the new forum.

just kidding


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

This new Forum is pretty nice. would be nice if we still had our post counts and were already registered though!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried to sneak out friday night but the wind beat me to the water.:boo


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well that really sucks!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I made it to the new sight. Hope someone got to go this weekend and will give us an update. I cooked fish and seafood all day yesterday for the charity fish fry at the Oval Office and was pretty well drunk by midnight so I stayed at home. DFA thanks again for the help the other day getting me to the new sight!:mmmbeer


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (9/30/2007)*Well I made it to the new sight. Hope someone got to go this weekend and will give us an update. I cooked fish and seafood all day yesterday for the charity fish fry at the Oval Office and was pretty well drunk by midnight so I stayed at home. DFA thanks again for the help the other day getting me to the new sight!:mmmbeer


You didn't miss nothing !! Went from Jim's up to your neck of the woods with nothing seen but mullet and sting rays, The water was dirtier than I think I have every seen it but the bay was slick.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Did anyone get lucky this weekend?????? I went camping and caught a couple of channel cats. ><(((*>


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it was a honey do and yard work weekend for most of us since the wind was howling.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone been lately ???

Scott


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I am gonna start having withdrawls soon if i don't get back out there.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

we need a first report with pics


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

testing


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I'm going to go buy some flounder... so at least I would have some! laffs


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i like the new forum, pretty sweet


----------

